# Crane Lavs & Faucets



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I usually love to do repair and find all the odd things. Love the challenge of working on historical buildings and trying to keep them in the closest way to historical without major distruction. I am on a hunt now and oh my... I usually love this part of my job. Today, it is just getting to me.

This is a picture of a like lav to the one downstairs I get to work on...










And this is an actual picture of the lavatory upstairs...










Not whining or bleaching, just wanted to share with you some of the joys of my plumbing life.
Later Guys,
Christina


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I run into them all the time around here. They are not that bad to work on.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Crane Dial Ease, Can't beat 'em


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I run into them all the time around here. They are not that bad to work on.


No they are not that bad to work on. What irritates me is the fact that it looks like somebody has taken a pipe wrench with a 5' cheater bar to the faucet on the upstairs lav. Looks like cah-cah! My father would kill me for leaving something looking like that. Oh well, atleast I know it was not me that boogered it all up.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Christina said:


> No they are not that bad to work on. What irritates me is the fact that it looks like somebody has taken a pipe wrench with a 5' cheater bar to the faucet on the upstairs lav. Looks like cah-cah! My father would kill me for leaving something looking like that. Oh well, atleast I know it was not me that boogered it all up.


Ah I see.. your second picture is broken.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wierd, I repaired two Crane Tub valves on monday, Both the same model, differnt houses, on different sides of town.


----------

